# the dumbest gardening machine I've ever seen



## chuckwood

as well as being the most expensive. You can buy a kit to build this silly thing for around four thousand dollars I believe it is - the price of a decent and workable used tractor.......


----------



## amberg

chuckwood said:


> as well as being the most expensive. You can buy a kit to build this silly thing for around four thousand dollars I believe it is - the price of a decent and workable used tractor.......




chuckwood, I can't view it. It says unavaible. What is it?


----------



## chuckwood

amberg said:


> chuckwood, I can't view it. It says unavaible. What is it?



Here it is on you tube. It's a robot gardening setup using something that operates similar to a CNC machine.


----------



## The Thriftdrifter

Well, it's not my cup of tea, I like getting my hands in the dirt and being out in the sun wind and rain, but I could see that it might appeal to people who like the idea of fresh food from their back yard without the associated dirty work.


----------



## chuckwood

The Thriftdrifter said:


> Well, it's not my cup of tea, I like getting my hands in the dirt and being out in the sun wind and rain, but I could see that it might appeal to people who like the idea of fresh food from their back yard without the associated dirty work.



I got into a discussion with a guy about this contraption, showing him why it was impractical, and I couldn't get him to budge. He thinks this setup is how all farming will be done in the future. He's a techie who loves tinkering and building gadgets, but he has no farming experience and only one year of gardening experience with a small plot in his back yard. Apparently he doesn't like being outside and getting dirty either. I explained that this gadget won't hold up to the weather and isn't practical except in a special environment like on a space station, where it could indeed be very practical if the station was big enough and spinning fast enough to create artificial gravity. It might also be practical on a lunar base inside a lunar greenhouse - or maybe also on Mars. 

When I was a kid, people in my area still had chickenhouses and gardens, now hardly anyone does anymore. Small scale farming or large scale gardening is dirty, uncomfortable, and sometimes involves a lot of drudgery. This inventor thinks he's found the solution and that soon everyone will be gardening.


----------



## Babaganoosh

Cool. Even less jobs for people. That should play out well.


----------



## KenJax Tree

chuckwood said:


> I got into a discussion with a guy about this contraption, showing him why it was impractical, and I couldn't get him to budge. He thinks this setup is how all farming will be done in the future. He's a techie who loves tinkering and building gadgets, but he has no farming experience and only one year of gardening experience with a small plot in his back yard. Apparently he doesn't like being outside and getting dirty either. I explained that this gadget won't hold up to the weather and isn't practical except in a special environment like on a space station, where it could indeed be very practical if the station was big enough and spinning fast enough to create artificial gravity. It might also be practical on a lunar base inside a lunar greenhouse - or maybe also on Mars.
> 
> When I was a kid, people in my area still had chickenhouses and gardens, now hardly anyone does anymore. Small scale farming or large scale gardening is dirty, uncomfortable, and sometimes involves a lot of drudgery. This inventor thinks he's found the solution and that soon everyone will be gardening.


Welcome to 2016


----------



## GrassGuerilla

probably be popular with medical marijuana growers. Seems a bit pricey to produce beans, tomatoes and such.


----------



## The Thriftdrifter

chuckwood said:


> This inventor thinks he's found the solution and that soon everyone will be gardening.



I suspect he won't make much money. Most people would be too lazy to garden even with the inventor's solution


----------



## fubar2

I'd suggest hiring Peewee Herman as a salesman for it.


----------



## leadarrows

Not tall enough for sweetcorn but I think it might have some application use.


----------



## ropensaddle

Sorry guys i'm on the way to get my farmbot :


----------



## Ash_403

Does it pull weeds?


----------



## ken morgan

all that neckbeard man bun wearing lame excuse for a male did was replace children with a machine...WTF do people think kids do whne they are young with free time? you put them out in the garden learning something.....like responsibility, work ethics & how to get along with nature. all the things that machine does insofar as "learning" are the same things the kids learn year by year as they progress in age and responsibility. I just started my daughters (&Wife) on a garden up at our summer house, every weekend we go up, I cut firewood and clear the property remove stumps etc. and the kids weed, water and learn.


Ahhh got it I almost forgot he is a lame excuse for a man, so he will probably not produce any offspring to start with.


----------



## chuckwood

Ash_403 said:


> Does it pull weeds?



Yeah, this robot is programmed to recognize weeds and pulls 'em all out.


----------



## ANewSawyer

How long before it rusts to a stop? The machine itself will need matainace. Oil, electricity, replace worn parts...


----------



## chuckwood

ANewSawyer said:


> How long before it rusts to a stop? The machine itself will need matainace. Oil, electricity, replace worn parts...



Yup! Just like an old tractor. Except that tractor will service many, many acres - unlike this robofarmer setup.


----------

